# Search question



## pwsusi (Aug 19, 2014)

Let's say I do a search. The search results will show all threads that contain the word/phrase that I searched on. The problem is, for threads with multiple pages, how do i know where to navigate within that thread to find the relevant information? Is it possible, or do i have to page through the thread to find what i'm looking for? In some cases it's not a big deal, but in other cases where there are a dozen pages or more it is a pain.


----------



## TheKindred (Aug 19, 2014)

Use google instead of the in-house search. 

"****** site:sevenstring.org" where the *** is your search term. You can break it down to the specific thread by replacing the sevenstring with the thread URL.


----------



## Alberto7 (Aug 19, 2014)

^ Exactly what he said. I think I used the in-house engine like once or twice when I had been registered here for only a few days. I don't even know why it exists, honestly.


----------



## pwsusi (Aug 20, 2014)

ok thanks guys!


----------

